# School of Joe.........



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

http://www.lado-guitars.com/Ladoschool/tuitioninfo.html

Its a great idea for a company like Lado to do this. Of course one day Fender will offer the condensed 2 hour version.............


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow, I would love to get into that... would have to skip a few vacations though. Seems like everything is included in the price


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm going one day. For sure. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Just stay away from the paint...........


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Every Lado I've ever had has been excellent. Never heard of the other guy. I'm sure both have their pros and cons. For instance at Lado, you'd have to listen to a crusty Croat bitch about everything. At the other one, youre in MI, so you might get shot a few times................


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Accept2 said:


> http://www.lado-guitars.com/Ladoschool/tuitioninfo.html
> 
> Its a great idea for a company like Lado to do this. Of course one day Fender will offer the condensed 2 hour version.............


I had him do a refret job on a Fender Mustang back in 1973 when he had a little shop on Kingston Road in Toronto. Superb job. Then I quit playing 2 years later.


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

1959burst said:


> i wouldn't waste my time, even if i was a novice. never liked lado guitars or joe's approach to building instruments.....there are far better places to go.



I'll bet my Lado plays better than that abortion PRS/Firebird you built.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

Fully agree there. Lados are very sweet players indeed................


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

"The cost of tuition for the 20 week course is $11,995.00 Cdn."


----------



## Zeegler (Jan 2, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> "The cost of tuition for the 20 week course is $11,995.00 Cdn."


Yes, it sounds expensive, but when you consider that you come out of the course with a custom built guitar, AND a pile of specialized tools, it's not too bad.


----------

